# Photos Needed



## JohananViljoen (Jun 20, 2020)

Good Day Fellow Fishkeepers!

I'm busy building a fishkeeping site with all sorts of guide and information. However, I've hit a bit of a snag. I require photos of various species, and tank elements.

Is anyone on here willing to share some photos of their finned friends in exchange for a credit on the site?

Cheers!


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

What fish do you need?


----------

